# Best bang for buck



## chirider990 (Apr 18, 2004)

Okay here is the deal. I am a weight weenie. I have an 18.3 lb mountain bike. I decided to become a roadie. I am looking to save the most weight for the money. I am going to sell my old bars and stem most likely for about $100. What would be the best route to go with that small amount of cash. I don't know road bikes nearly as well as the mountain stuff and feel like I just don't know what direction to go. My road bike is currently 17.8 lbs race ready. I plan on doing primarily crits this season. 

Here is my current set up

Specialized S-works Chipollini frame
Specialized Carbon C4 fork with carbon stearer
Token white carbon seat post
Syntace F-99 stem 75mm 75g
Scott Drop bar 235g
Token carbon seat 140g
Truvative Rouler cranks
Campy Voloce shifters, ders, and skeleton brakes
Whipperman chain
Richy pro petals
Ksyrium SSL wheels
Performance Lunar light tubes
No rim strips
Specialized Mondo pro tires
Specialized 4.5 bar fat (I know this is heavy but I loved it on my other road bike)
Polar CS250 cyclocomputer
Elite plastic bottle holder alum bolts
Nylon bolts for unused bottle holder
Home made head set spacers lighter than any carbon or Ti spacers I have found. 


So here is where I am at. I am open to any suggestions. The only stipulation is that I would like for it to make my bike lighter and it needs to be at or near 100$. I would rather not buy new bars or stem since I just put them on today. also I will not use light weight brake cables. I shattered my collar bone by doing that last year.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

The only thing I can think of for a c-note is tires. If you just want light, and it is near new tire time, look into some Schwalbe Ultremos. On my scale I had on weigh 186grams and the other way in at the advertised weight of 195grams. I cannot imagine you would ever tell a dif though. Save the cash for some lighter wheels. Post a pic of the 18lb mtn bike.


----------



## chirider990 (Apr 18, 2004)

*update becomming a weight weenie bold are updates*

Specialized S-works Chipollini frame
Specialized Carbon C4 fork with carbon stearer
*USE ALIEN*
Syntace F-99 stem 75mm 75g
Scott Drop bar 235g
Token carbon seat 140g
Truvative Rouler cranks *K force on its way*
*0 Gravity 0G Ti brakes*
*Centaur levers*
*Record front and rear ders*
Whipperman chain
Richy pro petals
Ksyrium SSL wheels
Performance Lunar light tubes
No rim strips
*Kenda Kaliente Light*
Specialized 4.5 bar fat (I know this is heavy but I loved it on my other road bike)
Polar CS250 cyclocomputer
*Performance 26 bottle holder*
Nylon bolts for unused bottle holder
Home made head set spacers lighter than any carbon or Ti spacers I have found.



Where to next. I am going to have about 300$ to drop right now I am at 16.3 lbs without the change from Roleur crank to K force. Hoping to be at 15.9 when that change is made. I am thinking either bar or pedles. I also have been thinking about possibilty of carbon back cage for record der, carbon pulleys and carbon top cap. Maybe even carbon chain rings. I am thinking of getting a new frame next season to go carbon but for now I am setting personal bests on the Chip frame nearly every ride. Also as an update I have gone from 205lbs down to 189lbs. That is where i think the biggest improvement is.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Wheelset is *Heavy* Chain is *Heavy* Levers are *Heavy* Fork is *Heavy* Time to spend money or go ride.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

There is a significant amount of weight to be saved in that bar too. Zipp? And don't go for the carbon chain rings if you really want to ride it. Congrats on the weight loss.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

You are riding a 75mm stem? **** that is short. does your frame fit you?


----------

